# Rennrad + MTB Raum Fulda



## racejo (9. März 2008)

servus,

ich bin auf der suche nach ein paar Rennradfahrern die hier unterwegs sind. Selber komme ich aus Schlitz, fulda ist allerdings auch kein Problem.

Also wer fährt hier in der Gegend und hat bock mal schön gepflegt zu trainieren?


gruß
jo


----------



## pirat00 (9. März 2008)

hey...
wende dich doch mal an die jungs vom rsc-bimbach. wir trainieren des öfteren dort in der richtung und schlitz ist ja nun nicht weit weg vonn bimbach.
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (9. März 2008)

hi. du fährst selber beim rsc?
wann macht ihr mal wieder ne trainingsfahrt?


----------



## Pimperjack (10. März 2008)

Hi, bin auch auf der suche nach Bikern (fahre allerdings nur MTB, hab gar kein Rennrad  . Melde dich doch nochmal. Bin aus Fulda-Rodges. Bis dann.


----------



## pirat00 (10. März 2008)

@race-jo:
ja, ich bin beim rsc!
ab april trainieren wir wieder jeden dienstag, treffpunkt 1800 an der sparkasse in bimbach, von dort geht es horas wo wir uns mit einem anderen teil der gruppe treffen und dann geht auf zu einer lockeren trainingsrunde.

@pimperjack:
wir trainieren auch des öfteren mit dem mtb, einen festen tag haben wir da nicht, meistens aber samstag oder sonntags, wenn wir nicht auf einer andern veranstaltung unterwegs sind).
Falls du interesse hast kann ich dir gerne mal ein paar namen nennen an die du dich wenden kannst, da ich selbst nicht direkt auch bimbach bin, bin ich nicht so oft beim training mit dabei!


----------



## Pimperjack (10. März 2008)

pirat00:
ja her damit, bin für neue Kontakte sehr dankbar.


----------



## racejo (10. März 2008)

Pimperjack schrieb:


> Hi, bin auch auf der suche nach Bikern (fahre allerdings nur MTB, hab gar kein Rennrad  . Melde dich doch nochmal. Bin aus Fulda-Rodges. Bis dann.



rodges ist leider schon ein bisschen weit weg fürs mountainbike.


----------



## racejo (10. März 2008)

pirat00 schrieb:


> @race-jo:
> ja, ich bin beim rsc!
> ab april trainieren wir wieder jeden dienstag, treffpunkt 1800 an der sparkasse in bimbach, von dort geht es horas wo wir uns mit einem anderen teil der gruppe treffen und dann geht auf zu einer lockeren trainingsrunde.



dann werde ich mich ab april mal an die sparkasse begeben. wenn sich vorher noch was ergibt kontaktiere mich bitte. wäre nett.


----------



## pirat00 (10. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> dann werde ich mich ab april mal an die sparkasse begeben. wenn sich vorher noch was ergibt kontaktiere mich bitte. wäre nett.



an karfreitag machen wir wieder eine vereinsausfahrt, geht erst locker richtung hersfeld hoch und heimwärts je nach lust, da kann man es dann auch mal krachen lassen.
wo genau wir uns da treffen und um wie viel uhr weiß ich aber noch nicht, da kann ich dir aber noch ein paar infos dazu geben!


----------



## Pimperjack (10. März 2008)

Was heißt denn hier weit weg fürs Mountainbike. Bist doch schnell nach Schlitz gedüst. Rodges, Haimbach, Großenlüder, Bad Salzschlirf, Schlitz. Rund 20-25 km. ;-)


----------



## racejo (10. März 2008)

Pimperjack schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier weit weg fürs Mountainbike. Bist doch schnell nach Schlitz gedüst. Rodges, Haimbach, Großenlüder, Bad Salzschlirf, Schlitz. Rund 20-25 km. ;-)



sicher. 

nur sind hin und zurück 50 km. und ich kenn nur bis hinter schlirf gute trails. gibts nach schlirf denn überhaupt was?  ich bin da immer nur auf forstautobahnen gestossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimperjack (11. März 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> sicher.
> 
> nur sind hin und zurück 50 km. und ich kenn nur bis hinter schlirf gute trails. gibts nach schlirf denn überhaupt was?  ich bin da immer nur auf forstautobahnen gestossen



Naja, so richtige trails kenne ich kaum welche in Richtung Rhön, bin halt doch sehr viel auf Wald und Feldwegen unterwegs.


----------

